# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Wie denkt er met mij mee ?

## yvoger

hallo

ik wil graag jullie mening vragen over het volgende.
ik heb fibromyalgie , artrose in nek en schouders,hoge bloedruk en ben veel te zwaar.
toch fiets ik veel zo´n 60 kilometer per week, wandel ik veel 3 keer per week anderhalf uuren soms nog meer en ben voldoende in beweging. doe mijn huishouding zelf dus alweer beweging. ik snoep niet , rook niet en drink niet. en eet niet veel , geen vette dingen of zo.
nu heb ik zelf een theorie bedacht omdat ik graag wil afvallen.
mijn bindweefsel op schouders en in nek is heel stijf , ik heb het ook heel vaak koud en voel dan ook koud aan alsof ik in de vriezer heb gestaan met de achterkant van mijn lichaam.
als nou dat bindweefsel dus stijf is knelt het naar mijn mening alles wat er onder het bindweefsel zit(bloedvaten spieren enz)af.
dus krijg ik spanning in de bloedvaten waardoor de druk meer word en wat misschien ook die hoge bloeddruk veroorzaakt. het bloed zorgt voor de lichaamstemperatuur en doordat dat onder het bindweefsel niet goed stroomt is de themperatuur daar dus niet zo hoog (als ik mijn themperatuur opmeet is die 35,7)dus zou dat misschien ook de oorzaak van een koud lichaam kunnen zijn.het bloed voert ook de afvalstoffen af maar omdat dit niet stroomt gaat dat ook niet goed gebeuren. al vele malen heb ik dit verhaal verteld tegen huisarts maar die lacht mij uit en zegt dat dit verhaal niet klopt. op dit moment ben ik onder behandeling van een ostheopaat die zegt ja hoor dat kan heel goed kloppen. wie geloof ik nou? hoe denken jullie hierover? en wat moet ik nou doen, want als deze theorie nou klopt dan zou mijn probleem over zijn door iemand te vinden die mijn bindweefsel soepel maakt.(ben al vele malen bij fysiotherapie geweest maar die krijgen het niet voor elkaar) wie denkt er met mij mee

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb een 'Thermografie' gehad van mijn lichaam in het ziekenhuis en daaruit bleek dat vanaf mijn onderrug tot mijn tenen de temperatuur in mijn lichaam onder de 30° ligt, zo ook in mijn linkerarm (nek tot vingers), terwijl die temp rond de 36,7 hoort te liggen.
Mss een idee om zo'n thermografie aan te vragen??? 
Is wel nog expirimenteel, dus weet niet of ze het in elk ziekenhuis doen!
Sterkte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## faytje

hallo,

Ik heb geen idee maar kan je wel als tip geven: vertrouw op jezelf. Meestal stappen we over onze eertse instinctieve ingeving heen terwijl later blijkt dat hij juist was. Het is jou lijf.En waarom zou je het niet uitzoeken? De huisarts gaat gewoon naar huis in de avond en vergeet jullie gesprek, jij neemt je klachten mee! Zorg goed voor jezelf en sterkte.

----------

